

The Community Life Cycle - olefoo
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?CommunityLifeCycle

======
TrevorJ
I particularly like the description of "The Present" That is _so_ true in
terms of people seeing reality in black and white.

~~~
olefoo
It may also be the case that one person's declining community now overrun by
memes and ego-trips is another's vibrant community in full flower where
interesting people discuss the ideas of the day.

